# All I can say is WOW!!



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

*This fish was trapped in the screen house at the Stratton Ohio Power plant. (ohio river)
Is this an Asian Carp??*


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

not sure what it is. but it would have been an awesome fighter on light tackle. and if its good eating there would have been a lot of meat.
sherman


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Wow! I believe it is,,,,,, like HOW many of those things do you guys get?
& I'd love to get my hands on one of those fish!????
BEST smoked fish ever! 
lol,,, can I give you my phone number???? ;>)

I just watched 'Tim Wells' spear & bow fish Asian Carp on the Sportsman channel,,,,,
somewhere down on the Ohio backwaters. here's his Youtube link,,, hundreds of AWESOME bow & spear kills! On one of the Sportsman Channel shows, he GRILLS 'EM UP.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Tim+Wells+bow+hunting+carp


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

That's a bighead, one of the "Asian carp". Not one of the jumpers, but grow to massive sizes. Supposedly good to eat if handled correctly, as are the silvers (jumpers).


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

Blue Fin Tuna


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

Black crappie


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

White Snapper


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> White Snapper




WHITE SNAPPER!???
Hec NO!
I could post a good picture of a beautiful, 'White Snapper',,, but the mods would &^%$!-can it!


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Obviously a big fish


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yep, a very BIG white snapper!
sherman


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Yep Bighead carp. They aren't bad...lots of bones though they have 2 sets of "Y" bones. Cut all the red meat off and get all the bones out and you are left with nice white meat.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Big head for sure, a lot of them being caught below greenup dam. Most are over 40 lbs!!!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Daveo76 said:


> Big head for sure, *a lot of them being caught below greenup dam*. Most are over 40 lbs!!!




Hi Dave.
Are they being caught ON PURPOSE?
If so,,, What's the bait & system of choice?
Thanks


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They smell like a giant gizzard shad


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

I don't know of anyone targeting them on purpose. Might ask one of my Cambodian friends next time I see her


----------

